# Suche nach Netzwerkadressen meiner angeschlossenen Geräte



## walterh (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe mir eine FritzBox (fon wlan 7050). Ich an diesem Gerät jedoch nur zwei LAN-Anschlüsse. Daran habe ich meinen PC angeschlossen und einen Zyxel-Router um weitere Netzwerkgeräte anschließen zu können. Vorher hatte ich nur den Zyxel-Router mit fest von mir vorgegebenen IP-Adressen. Das lief auch. Laut Anweisung (von AVM - FritzBox) sollen die angeschlossenen Gerätschaften eine Adresse automatisch beziehen. Das habe ich bei meinem PC auch ohne Probleme hinbekommen. Nur bei dem Zyxel-Router und den angschlosssenen Geräten habe ich das Problem, das ich sie nicht mehr erreiche. Wie kann ich nun das Problem angehen? Gibt es ein Analysetool um alle angschlossenen Netzwerkgeräte mit deren IP-Adressierungen heraus zu bekommen?
Bitte helft mir! Ich bin der Verzeweifelung nahe.

Gruß
Walterh


----------



## IAN (10. Mai 2005)

Normalerweise übernimmt der Router die Funktion des DHCP-Servers (d.h. er verteilt die Adressen an alle anderen Systeme). Ich denke so hat es AVM gemeint. Also erst AVM-Modem, dann Zyxel-Router und dann erst alle Rechner. Wenn ich ausführlicher werden soll melde Dich nochmals.
Gruß IAN


----------

